# Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?



## karsten. (16. März 2007)

die Bilder sind von heute !   


Prinz Nummer 1


















hat aber auch schon seine Unschuld verloren


----------



## Dodi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Karsten!

Ganz, ganz tolle Fotos!    

Soweit sind die "Jungs und Deerns" bei mir noch nicht... 
aba da sind sie schon!


----------



## Thomas_H (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hi Karsten,
du flunkerst doch  

Wieso ist es bei dir im Teich schon so grün?


----------



## katja (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

hey karsten! 
mein ganzer bildschirm ist schon verschlabbert  , aber es tut sich nix  

vielleicht mal am lebenden objekt versuchen  

aber sag mal, was wuchert denn bei dir schon so schön grün??
bei mir tun sich nur ein paar grüne spitzen von so vielen blättern keine rede!!  

liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Dodi (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hi Thomas, hi Katja

Das ist die __ Brunnenkresse, die hat diesen Winter auch bei mir so gut überlebt...


----------



## Thorsten (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

-__ Brunnenkresse
-Erderwärmung
-keine Frostperiode
-im Herbst zu faul zum Großreinemachen

_klingt komisch , is aber so !
_   

__ Frösche laichen *jetzt ! wirklich !
*
morgen halt ich Euch ne Zeitung ins Bild !


----------



## Thomas_H (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas, hi Katja
> 
> Das ist die Brunnenkresse, die hat diesen Winter auch bei mir so gut überlebt...




Glaub ich nicht  
(Ihr hängt doch unter einem Deckel  )

NeeNee;- soviel Grün kann noch gar nicht sein



Edit:
Schade, jetzt hab ich grad versucht das Datum der Bilder zu knacken  

Karsten ist ja nich umsonst "Experte"


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hier






ein Bild vom Dezember 2006

mehr Winter war nich !


Wenn Ihr nicht glaubt ,
geh auch mit der Taschenlampe noch mal raus und mach ein Foto mit der Zeitung von heute !


----------



## Mühle (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Karsten,

klasse Bilder  .

Ich konnte gestern auch ganz viele Frösche und Kröten im Teich sehen, aber meine Kamera ist zu schlecht. Die Kröten saßen zwischen den abgeschnittenen Rohrkolben, auf dem Foto alles braun  . 14 Kröten konnte ich locker auf einem 1/2 m zählen. Die Frösche waren noch überall vereinzelt, aber überall im Teich.

Ich bekomme dieses Jahr wieder die totale Kaulquappenplage  .


Hi Katja, meine Nachbarin hat mal eine Nacht auf einem Frosch geschlafen. 
Bis auf, daß der arme Kerl morgens platt war, ist mit meiner Nachbarin nichts 
passiert, keine Prinzeesin  .

Es war nicht ein ganz großer Frosch, aber ihr Mann sagt, daß er auch nicht sooo klein war  und wahrscheinlich war es eh eine Kröte.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Thomas_H (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hier
> 
> Wenn Ihr nicht glaubt ,
> geh auch mit der Taschenlampe noch mal raus und mach ein Foto mit der Zeitung von heute !




Jepp Karsten,
die Presse ist schneller


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> ....................
> 
> Schade, jetzt hab ich grad versucht das Datum der Bilder zu knacken
> .........



Hallo Holger

vieleicht hilft Dir DAS  







schau mal , Datum Uhrzeit   


____________________________________________________________




Aber gut gemacht DEINE  Zeitung !

andererseits 
wenn´s in der Bild steht MUSS es ja Wahr sein !


----------



## Thomas_H (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Die Bildzeitung lügt nie


----------



## Annett (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Karsten,

da hast Du aber echt wieder schöne Bilder hinbekommen.  
Heute war nicht ein Frosch am Teich zu sehen, dafür gestern drei. Sonst sind es eher dreißig. 
Aber wenn das angesagte Wetter kommt, tun sie gut daran, noch ein wenig auf Tauchstation zu gehen. 

Naja, wenigstens habe ich fix noch 15 Goldis an die Nachbarn verschenkt, bevor der Frost mir in das Notquartier (Mörtelkübel) krabbelt. :?


----------



## Thorsten (16. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Wo nehmt Ihr alle die __ Frösche her, bei uns ist noch nichts zu sehen....


----------



## jochen (17. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Karsten,

klasse Bilder...1 

bei mir am Teich rührt sich leider noch nichts ...


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Moin

HIER ihr Ungläubigen !

@Holger

kannst die Ränder ja mal auf Pixelfehler untersuchen ! 


issowasvonecht !  



 




schönes WE


----------



## karsten. (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo

einen Monat später 

heute hat es mal geregnet ! 


DER , ist immer noch zu haben...... 

 

besser ?

 

mein Freund !

 

das nächste Bild wollte ich Euch ersparen ................ 

 

sonst küsst ja nie wieder jemand einen Frosch ...    

schönen Abend


----------



## Kiki (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Und wer küßt den hier ?   :crazy:   1


----------



## karsten. (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo

ob ich die als Modells manage ?

jeden Tag sichtbar und echt kamerageil !


----------



## jochen (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Karsten,

ich hatte auch mal einen...

 

am Sonntag wurde er vor meinen Augen von der __ Ringelnatter geküsst....  

naja so ist die Natur...


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

War er zu laut ? 


mfG 
































hier gibt´s wirklich alles was ein Mann zum Leben braucht !


----------



## jochen (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo,

er WAR laut....

und unvorsichtig...


----------



## katja (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

hallo ihrs!

ich musste das thema nochmal ausgraben, denn:

ich habe heute meinen *prinz* geküsst und jetzt hält er sich für einen *frosch*!!


----------



## karsten. (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo

mein Frosch von heute 


  




ich hab ihm gesagt : "friss nicht so viel .........
die Mädels stehn nicht drauf ! "  

er wollt nicht hören !

jetzt bleibt er Frosch 

..fetter Frosch !


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hätte da auch noch einen fetten Frosch...
 

Hier sind zwei drauf:
 

Na gut, der eine ist vielleicht nicht ganz so dick...
 

Gruß Blumenelse


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

@ Katja:  

Wir haben 10 __ Frösche im Teich. Aber am niedlichsten sind Pünktchen, Anton und René

Pünktchen und Anton hängen eigentlich immer zusammen ab und chillen. René ist total neugierig. Der kommt sogar angeschwommen, wenn man am Teich ist. Cooles Tier.

Das hier ist Pünktchen. Ich habe ihn so genannt, weil er gepunktete Beine hat. Sieht aus wie eine Hose


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2007)

*drei Kleine...*

Hallo Anke,

vor zwei Jahren tauchten unsere ersten __ Frösche auf. So 2 cm lang wie Deine drei. Nur bei uns hießen sie Eddie, Freddie und Heinz. Hübsch in ihren Leoparden-Strumpfhosen...

Einfach süß, die kleinen. Der dicke auf dem Foto oben hat mir schon ein wenig Angst gemacht. Aber der ist nach ein paar Tagen weiter gewandert. War nix im  Kleinteich. Der kleine ist geblieben und wächst und gedeiht.

Liebe Grüße

Christine


----------



## Sternthaler13 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hi Christine,

ach, mit den Namen ist das so eine Sache. Die gehen mir langsam aus. Letztes Jahr waren es Karl-Heinz, Marianne, Elfriede und Klaus. Dieses Jahr sind sie schüchterner. Aber langsam gewöhnen sie sich wohl an mich. Pünktchen und Anton lag auf der Hand. Die haben echt was von Robin Hood...mit ihren Strumpfhosen  

René kommt von René Obermann - von der Telekom. Den finden wir *******... (also, ich meine, den Typen finden wir doof) und deswegen haben wir einen Frosch nach ihm benannt. Aber der Frosch ist einfach viel zu liebenswert....eigentlich müsste ich ihn umbenennen. Doch ich glaube, er erkennt seinen Namen ))


----------



## Patricia (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo "Froschbesitzer",

wir haben zur Teich-Einweihung vor knapp 2 Monaten 6 Kaulquappen von Teichfröschen geschenkt bekommen (ich wollte die auch definitiv nicht haben : , aber nun waren sie halt da. )

Alle 6 haben sich trotzdem super entwickelt, seit einigen Tagen habe ich drei Minifrösche (bei den anderen 3en haben sich bereits die Hinterbeine entwickelt). 

Wann fangen die Minis eigentlich an, zu quaken und tun sie das auch außerhalb der Paarungszeit? Was fressen diese kleinen __ Frösche denn jetzt eigentlich (kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die schon Insekten fangen)?

Viele Grüße und einen guten Wochenstart
Patricia


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Patrica,

hoffentlich wohnst Du in einer Gegend, in der es auch natürliche Froschvorkommen gibt. So Fröschchen gehen nämlich auch gerne mal auf Wanderschaft und wenn Du in der City mitten auf der Kreuzung wohnst...
Du verstehst sicherlich, was ich meine.

Also diese Zwerge schnappen nach allem, was ihnen vor die Schnauze kommt. Es muss nicht immer hineinpassen aber versuchen kann man es ja mal. 

Quaken in der Regel erst in der Balzzeit (die ist je nach Sorte zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, Wasser- und Teichfrösche soweit ich weiß so ca. Juni). 
Unsere quaken auch schon mal so einfach verträumt vor sich hin. Das ist aber wirklich eher vereinzelt.

Liebe Grüße
Christine


----------



## Patricia (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Hallo Christine,
wir wohnen direkt am Waldrand und zum See ist's auch nur ein Katzen(Frosch-)sprung. Hoffe ja, die __ Frösche bleiben - habe auch viele einheimische Pflanzen im Garten, demzufolge viele Insekten, also der "Tisch ist gedeckt". Gestern meinte ich auch beobachten zu können, wie einer der Minifrösche ein Insekt fing und fraß. Hätte ich dem Winzling gar noch nicht zugetraut....

Verträumtes Quaken hört sich gut an  

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Na Mädels ! heute schon geküsst ?*

Na, das klingt doch nach einem perfekten Froschzuhause. Da wird man ganz bestimmt verträumt quaken. Und vielleicht auch nächstes Jahr ein bißchen mehr...

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit den Süßen.

LG
Christine


----------

